# 2 new musky baits



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are 2 new musky baits, fresh off the spinner this morning. I added the final details and eyes and they are ready for a couple final coats of clear. I'm still fairly new so these are the most complicated patterns I've attempted. Please let me know your thoughts.
They are done in pearls (my favorite) so photos don't really show how much light they throw or the subtle color shifts.

Thanks for looking,

MS


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice! That crappie is outstanding!


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

I like those! As Triton175 said; that crappie is outstanding

Michael


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

wow musky those are super, that crappie looks great & unique.You got that down pat,can't wait till I can do stuff like that.great job man!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

great looking baits Mslayer that one with the gfold and black stripes kinda looks like another great builder on this site (vince) the crappie bait looks awsome great work .jody


----------



## swest34643 (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay, how do you get the scales on the par marks/stripes so clean. I cannot get my head around that at all. Fatfingers does it as well and I can't get my head around it. ACCH.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Those are a disgrace!! You should ship them to me for proper disposal 

Nice work muskyslayer96, I especially like the crappie.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are great. I love the crappie pattern! If you don't mind me asking, what did you use to get the black splotches on the crappie? I am always searching for different stencil material but, I can't seem to find anything like that.


----------

